# Nick Dolman/Kay Humphries saddle - anyone had one?



## Eceni (19 March 2008)

Hi all

My Kay Humphries saddle arrived yesterday - made by Nick Dolman, not Barry Swaine which is a bit of a surprise - and I wondered if anyone else had had one like that and what they thought of it? 

It's OK, tho' they managed to forget to put any D rings on it -which is less than ideal when I want it for TREC - and it's got not stirrup-keepers on the saddle flap so the stirrup flaps rub my leg... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





worst of all, it has serge panels and those ghastly velcro-on knee rolls which makes it feel like kiddies play-time.  Hadn't imagined they'd do that and I'm wondering if they looked at my Saddle Company saddle (which I loathed with a passion) and thought they'd make one just like it to keep me happy (sigh) or whether this is what they do all the time. 

rats  :}

E


----------



## sillygillyhorse (19 March 2008)

If you are not happy with it send it back especially for things like lack of D rings and no keepers.  With regard to the other issues what spec did you give the saddler?  If you did not specify exactly what you wanted then it could be rather more difficult to complain.


----------



## Amymay (19 March 2008)

In my experience most Kay Humphries saddles have serge panels unless you specify otherwise.

I had a Humphries and Swaine saddle which I sold last year (hated it).  It had velcro knee role attachments - so again pretty standard.  

As Mrs T says, send it back if you're not happy.  I expect if cost you an arm and a leg to have made.....


----------



## Eceni (19 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
In my experience most Kay Humphries saddles have serge panels unless you specify otherwise.

I had a Humphries and Swaine saddle which I sold last year (hated it).  It had velcro knee role attachments - so again pretty standard.  

As Mrs T says, send it back if you're not happy.  I expect if cost you an arm and a leg to have made..... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep - both arms and a set of eye teeth.... and I rather thought it was going to be the best there had ever been.  I didn't think to specify panels and when I said I wanted decent knee rolls, wasn't imagining they'd be the fuzzy felt variety.  Will be sending it back, for sure - at least to get keepers and D-rings put on (definitely did specify those -'cos wanted one either side and one at the back)

For interest, if you hated yours, what did you replace it with?  (and how much did you get for it?)

ta

E


----------



## Amymay (19 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
For interest, if you hated yours, what did you replace it with? (and how much did you get for it?)  

[/ QUOTE ] 
Bates Caprilli GP.

Love it, love it, love it!!!


----------



## shadowboy (19 March 2008)

I have a Kay Humphries dressage saddle- it has the serge lining but the knee bocks are not velcro- in fack they are huge and very much attatched. I love the saddle its very comfortable... but if yuor not happy send it back! They cost a fortune.... mine cost £380 second hand (approx 4-5 years old)


----------



## coedcae (19 March 2008)

I have a Nick Dolman saddle too and I think its the best thing since sliced bread 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mine hasn't got keepers for the stirrup leathers either but a slit in the panel if I wanted to put them through. It is serge and has knee blocks on velcro but that doesnt bother me. The most important thing for me is that my horses both go fantastic in it. In fact it is the only saddle that one of mine will go in, anything else and he bucks.
I believe the way it distributes your weight over the horses back, makes it incredibly comfy for the horse.


----------



## Orangehorse (19 March 2008)

I have a Kay Humphries GP saddle and it has vecro knee rolls, and I have never given them a thought.  You can adjust them to suit you leg length.  They don't come off.  It is a Barry Swaine saddle.

I also have Heather Moffet/Swaine dressage saddle, also with the serge lining and velcro blocks and never give them a thought either!

I bought the dressage saddle off ebay, so took it to Barry to make it the same width as my GP.  They also used a long needle to even out the flocking and smooth it down.  They only charged £20 for all that.  If it had been a leather lined saddle it would have been taken apart to alter the stuffing.  I do use a sheepskin saddle pad underneath, to keep it clean!  Just had the back man a day or two ago who said the saddles are obviously fine, and they are comfortable to ride in.

If I were you, I would be annoyed about the lack of D rings, if you asked for them.  Send it back to be done, you need them for Trec, I had some extra ones put on my GP because I do Trec as well.


----------



## Eceni (19 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

I believe the way it distributes your weight over the horses back, makes it incredibly comfy for the horse. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I wish it did... I long-reined her in it this morning and she went from being a long-striding happy pony to being a sewing machine with no forward movement (well, some, but she wasn't happy)

sat in it and walked her round the menage and she had her ears flat back the whole time - which she's never done before in her life. 

sigh

waited 8 weeks for this.  My only thought is that I haven't ridden her in that time - lots of long-reining and walking out up the lanes - using the same numnah (Nu-med HI Wither) that I'm using with the saddle and a surcingle.  SO maybe she's just not used to saddles. I'll take the old Saddle Co one with me tomorrow and see if it's any different.  She didn't mind that, just that it slipped up her neck when we shifted gaits up from a walk

rats

hate this

just want to *ride* !

E


----------



## maisie (19 March 2008)

I had one made by her shop - unfortunately although it fitted perfectly, they put the wrong knee rolls on it, and refused to change them unless I paid another £200 (on top of the £1000 I had paid for the saddle!!!) - to be fair though she took the saddle back and gave me a full refund. Annoying as I had waited some time for it but at least I wasn't out of pocket


----------



## MaverickMD (19 March 2008)

Strangely, acquentence of mine had her dressage saddle altered by the same people and they put girth straps on that were so short that a normal girth had to be used which then meant that the buckles sat right under where your legs would be .... surely this isnt right for a close contact dressage saddle ?  But not being a dressage person, I wouldnt know for sure ....


----------



## Eceni (19 March 2008)

I wanted dressage girths, but Kay reckons the horse's elbow comes back and impacts on the buckles and they're not acceptable. SO I ended up with normal girths (haven't ridden with those since I was a kid, which was a very long time ago - feels very odd)

so maybe that's why? 

I can feel a refund coming on... and then another 8 week wait for a saddle that fits.  I"ll end up using her as a driving pony if this goes on- she long reins brilliantly now!

E


----------



## sillygillyhorse (19 March 2008)

The more I am hearing on this the more I am thinking you got a saddle the manufacturer wanted you to have rather than then specification you required!  Send it back.


----------



## palomino_pony (20 March 2008)

I had a saddle from Barry Swaine. TB was a complete nutter until she had this saddle. At the saddle company they have the theory that they make a saddle that suits the horse and helps it move correctly NOT a particular style that the rider wants or is in fashion. They also told me to work the horse in walk, hacking for a week or so to get her relaxed to the saddle. We also had Annette Penny to do her back. She only advises to use these saddles. If you just give them a chance they will be the best saddles you ever have, if not send it back an get the fashionable saddle you want. Have you had your horses back checked? If Barry came out to see you and thought the back was out he wouldn't sell you a saddle until its had its back checked (reconmends Annette). Sorry for going on bujust give it a chance


----------



## chatter1 (20 March 2008)

Some years ago I had Annette Penny (i think thats her name) in to look at my horses back.  she immediately said that my horse needed a new saddle made by nick dolman.  I was unsure but someone else had recommended so i decided to proceed. eventually this huge saddle arrived which was not only uncomfortable to me but also to my horse, looking back it clearly didn't fit.  I called them both back and was told that it was all ok and I should just get on with it.  that night my horse was in so much pain he bucked me off, I ended up in hospital with a displaced fractured collar bone and having cracked all my ribs.  A call was made to Nick, who couldn't get round fast enough to pick up the saddle and give me my money back.  the person who recommended him has used her saddle for years but since selling her horse wanted him to come back and refit it to another horse, but he never returns her calls.  
I would definately send it back as that's what I wanted to do but I let them talk me into keeping it!  I then spent 4 months off work!!!
Hope you get it sorted!!


----------



## Eceni (20 March 2008)

scary.... very, very scary.... 

not interested in fashion, just want to be able to ride a pony who's not being unbalanced, damaged or hurt. 

My trainer's coming tomorrow and I trust her implicitly.  The useful thing is that I haven't paid for it yet - so can send it back on Tuesday if I have to. 

(I'm a vet.  As far as I know, her back is fine, but I will get an objective check on that.  She's barely backed - she hasn't really had time to develop any work-related injuries, but that doesn't preclude others)

thanks all

E


----------



## Judie (21 March 2008)

Gosh, I'm shocked at the unhappy peeps who have used Barry or Kay, I have a Heather/Barry dressage saddle and a Barry GP, both have surge (love it), the dressage has built in knee rolls but the GP close contact has velcro knee rolls (but I don't use them). I would never use anyone else but Barry, he is so thoughtful to the horse whilst getting saddles to fit the (in my case short &amp; stumpy) rider. I'm sure if you phoned either Kay or Barry, - does the other guy work for Barry? - they would come and have a look at the fitting.


----------



## Eceni (22 March 2008)

Thank you - was told Kay was ill and to call back after Easter - so will do that... 

thanks, all 

E


----------



## ami29 (23 March 2008)

Take a look at www.totalsaddlesolutions.com - lots of info about back, performance and saddle issues, including case studies done at the AHT with Sue Dyson.


----------



## westernsaddler (25 March 2008)

I saw one of the Nick Dolman/Kay saddles a few days ago - I thought it was really beautifully made.  Thought the panels were so soft. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Good luck with all yours - hope it gets sorted one way or other.


----------

